# BSOD:0x1000007E: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED usbport.sys



## pandeyshashi (Dec 19, 2012)

This happened when I left my laptop on last night. When I came back to it in the morning, the screen was dark and gave no response after using mouse, track pad or keyboard. I had to hard reset and start up normally.
I have attached the dump.

Please help.

*·* OS - Windows 7 
*·* x64
*·* Windows 7 Ultimate
*·* OS is reinstalled per Dell rep's recommendation using OS disk that came with the laptop.
*·* Age of system (hardware) : Not sure as it was purchased re-furbished from Dell.
*· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS : Yes 
*· *CPU : i7 X940 2.13 Ghz
*· *Video Card : Nvidia Quadro FX 3800
*· *MotherBoard : Not sure 
*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage : Not sure

*·* System Manufacturer : Dell
*·* Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) : M6500


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Crash was caused by a USB device. For more help, please follow blue screen instructions.http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html​


----------



## pandeyshashi (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is the Echo.zip file.

Following is the complete sequence of events:
1. Was getting BSODs before 12/23/2012.
2. Talked to Dell and they asked us to reinstall OS. Did it.
3. Got 2 BSODs on 12/23/2012 and 12/25/2012.
4. Talked to Dell and they said that motherboard is cause and thus
replaced it.
5. I did not get the chance to change the system date before got a new BSOD again. This was dated 10/14/2009. Fixed the system date.
6. Got the latest BSOD early this morning as described earlier and I
attached the dump from this morning's BSOD only in the earlier post.

*·* OS - Windows 7 
*·* x64
*·* Windows 7 Ultimate
*·* OS is reinstalled per Dell rep's recommendation using OS disk that came with the laptop.
*·* Age of system (hardware) : Not sure as it was purchased re-furbished from Dell.
*· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS : Yes 
*· *CPU : i7 X940 2.13 Ghz
*· *Video Card : Nvidia Quadro FX 3800
*· *MotherBoard : Not sure 
*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage : Not sure

*·* System Manufacturer : Dell
*·* Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) : M6500 

Hope the above helps. Thank you all, in advance.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recommendations:*
Try re-installing your Control Point software/drivers. Your crashes point to an issues with your Broadcom USH drivers. Drivers & Downloads | Dell United States​

I also see indications of hard disk related problems. This could mean hard disk corruption, bad sectors, a failing hard disk, Windows files or registry corruption, viruses, or memory problems. 
*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


Run Disk Check with both boxes checked for all HDDs and with Automatically fix file system errors checked for all SSDs. Post back your logs for the checks after finding them using Event Viewer. In Event Viewer, expand *Windows Logs*, click *Application* to let it load, right click *Application* and click *Find...*. Search for *chkdsk* or *wininit* to find the logs.
For any drives that do not give the message: 
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems​run disk check again as above. In other words, if it says: 
Windows has made corrections to the file system​after running the disk check, run the disk check again.Check a drive for errors

Open Event Viewer​

Run all Basic tests with SeaTools: S.M.A.R.T. Check, Short Drive Self Test, Drive Information, Short Generic, and Long Generic. Run the tests for all HDDs. SeaTools for Windows

SeaTools for DOS

Hard Drive (HDD) Diagnostics ​
 Bootable Hard Drive Diagnostics​

If you have an SSD, make sure the following are up to date:
SSD firmware
BIOS Version
Chipset Drivers
Hard disk controller drivers/SATA drivers
If you have a Marvell IDE ATA/ATAPI device, make sure the drivers are up to date from the Intel site or Marvell site and not from your motherboard/vendor support site.


Run a system file check to check Windows for corruption: 
Click *Start Menu*
Click *All Programs*
Click *Accessories*
Right click *Command Prompt*
Click *Run as administrator*
Type

```
sfc /scannow
```
 and press *Enter*
Once it is complete, make note of the message. If it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and post back
If the message *does not say* *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and do steps 1-6 again.
You may need to do steps 1-6 *up to three times* with a restart in between each run to resolve all corrupted files. 
If you still have corrupted files after a fourth run, post back here with the following:
Click *Start Menu*
Click *Computer*
Open your *C: drive*
Open *Windows*
Open *Logs*
Open *CBS*
Copy and paste CBS.log or CBS (it may not have the log extension) to a location you will remember.
Compress (zip) the CBS file and attach the .zip file to your next post.



Download and install Malwarebytes, update it, *do not start the free trial*, and then run a full scan. Also run a full scan with your antivirus software installed on your system. If you do not have antivirus software installed, I recommend:
Microsoft Security Essentials coupled with Malwarebytes. *Do not start the free trial of Malwarebytes.* Just use the standalone version, update it, and scan your computer once a week with Malwarebytes and with Microsoft Security Essentials.
 Make sure to update the security software before running the full scan.Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware download

Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows​

Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find problems. Make sure to run it once after the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then also run it again when the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.Test RAM With Memtest86+​
Also, in case Memtest86+ misses anything and comes up with no errors, run the extended version of the Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool for at least five passes. You may want to run both Memtest86+ and the Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool overnight since they take a long time to complete (run them an hour before bed each of the next two nights and check before going to sleep that they are still running).Diagnosing memory problems on your computer​


*Outdated and Problematic Drivers:*
You should update/replace/remove the following drivers. Any drivers that are known to cause BSODs, please remove the software or remove the drivers and then remove the device; steps to do so are given after the list of outdated drivers. If you have ASACPI.sys installed, make sure it is updated and not pre-2009; pre-2009 versions are known to cause BSODs: 

*PBADRV.sys Mon Jan 7 12:12:13 2008 (4782798D)*
PBA Support Driver from Dell
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PBADRV.sys*

*b57nd60a.sys Sun Apr 26 05:14:55 2009 (49F4422F)*
Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*b57nd60a.sys*
​To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if possible. Uninstall or change a program

Open Device Manager​

*Software Concerns:* Security Software: ??? Make sure to install security software. I recommend:
Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows coupled with Malwarebytes. *Do not start the free trial of Malwarebytes.* Just use the standalone version, update it, and scan your computer once a week with Malwarebytes and with Microsoft Security Essentials.

After installing your security software, update it, and then run full scans today with each program. Report back the results of the scans. ​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sat Jan  5 01:29:01.401 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]PBADRV.sys                  Mon Jan  7 12:12:13 2008 (4782798D)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]b57nd60a.sys                Sun Apr 26 05:14:55 2009 (49F4422F)[/B][/COLOR]
tifm21.sys                  Fri Jun 19 15:44:54 2009 (4A3C06D6)
intelppm.sys                Mon Jul 13 17:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
cvusbdrv.sys                Thu Oct 29 12:37:38 2009 (4AE9E0F2)
BCM42RLY.sys                Thu Jan 21 20:28:23 2010 (4B591B57)
bcmwl664.sys                Thu Jan 21 20:30:58 2010 (4B591BF2)
amdxata.sys                 Fri Mar 19 10:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
nvBridge.kmd                Sat May 22 02:32:58 2010 (4BF796BA)
nvlddmkm.sys                Sat May 22 02:39:12 2010 (4BF79830)
iaStorV.sys                 Thu Jun 10 18:46:19 2010 (4C11875B)
stwrt64.sys                 Thu Jul 22 01:25:34 2010 (4C47F26E)
SynTP.sys                   Fri Aug  6 18:19:04 2010 (4C5CA678)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PBADRV.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*b57nd60a.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*tifm21.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*cvusbdrv.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*BCM42RLY.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*bcmwl664.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvBridge.kmd*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*iaStorV.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*stwrt64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SynTP.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sat Jan  5 01:29:01.401 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\pandeyshashi\Echo\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\010513-20919-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 10:05:16.447[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cvusbdrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cvusbdrv.sys
Probably caused by :[B]usbehci.sys ( usbehci!EHCI_RemoveQueueHeadFromPeriodicList+a8 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88004849360, fffff880035941b8, fffff88003593a10}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88004849360, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880035941b8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88003593a10, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_usbehci!EHCI_RemoveQueueHeadFromPeriodicList+a8[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       X 940  @ 2.13GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2130
CurrentSpeed: [B]2128[/B]
  BIOS Version                  A09
  BIOS Release Date             03/16/2012
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Product Name                  Precision M6500                 
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Dec 25 08:08:03.541 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\pandeyshashi\Echo\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122512-15490-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 7:53:06.602[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]usbhub.sys ( usbhub!UsbhHubProcessChangeWorker+ec )[/B]
BugCheck [B]FE, {8, 6, b, fffffa800f0cc640}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000FE]BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER (fe)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000008, USBBUGCODE_RESERVED_USBHUB
Arg2: 0000000000000006, USBHUB_TRAP_FATAL_TIMEOUT
Arg3: 000000000000000b, TimeoutCode
Arg4: fffffa800f0cc640
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xFE_usbhub!UsbhHubProcessChangeWorker+ec[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       X 940  @ 2.13GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2130
CurrentSpeed: [B]2128[/B]
  BIOS Version                  A09
  BIOS Release Date             03/16/2012
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Product Name                  Precision M6500                 
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Dec 23 16:19:22.830 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\pandeyshashi\Echo\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122312-16676-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:04:37.876[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]usbehci.sys ( usbehci!EHCI_DecPendingTransfer+53 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {0, 2, 1, fffff880045b5f1f}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff880045b5f1f, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_usbehci!EHCI_DecPendingTransfer+53[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       X 940  @ 2.13GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2130
CurrentSpeed: [B]2128[/B]
  BIOS Version                  A09
  BIOS Release Date             03/16/2012
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Product Name                  Precision M6500                 
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Oct 14 04:29:19.175 2009 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\pandeyshashi\Echo\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\101409-15303-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:43:33.221[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]usbhub.sys ( usbhub!UsbhHubProcessChangeWorker+ec )[/B]
BugCheck [B]FE, {8, 6, b, fffffa800f709640}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000FE]BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER (fe)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000008, USBBUGCODE_RESERVED_USBHUB
Arg2: 0000000000000006, USBHUB_TRAP_FATAL_TIMEOUT
Arg3: 000000000000000b, TimeoutCode
Arg4: fffffa800f709640
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xFE_usbhub!UsbhHubProcessChangeWorker+ec[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       X 940  @ 2.13GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2130
CurrentSpeed: [B]2128[/B]
  BIOS Version                  A07
  BIOS Release Date             09/25/2011
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Product Name                  Precision M6500                 
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------

